# Mallorca - Cala Millor: Wo Rad leihen?



## trixter78 (24. Februar 2011)

Moin.

Werde demnächst ein paar Tage in Cala Millor verbringen und möchte gerne für 1-3 Tage ein MTB leihen. Wahrscheinlich wird es auf eine geführte Tour hinauslaufen, weil meine Mitreisenden eher nicht mitradeln werden.

Kann mir jemand einen Anbieter (vernünftige Räder, faire Preise, schöne Touren) empfehlen?


----------



## Alpha.ger (27. Februar 2011)

Hi, wann bist du denn in Cala Milor?

Fahre bald auch dort hin (Sa Coma) und bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach guten Touren/Verleih.

Gruß
Alpha.ger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrmann (27. Februar 2011)

Es gibt auf Malle bestimmt tolle Touren für MTB, aber nicht in Cala Millor, da ist nur der Strand, dahinter eine Reihe Hotels, dahinter dann eine Strasse mit Geschäften, alle Geschäfte haben übrigens die gleichen Sachen, dahinter kommen dann noch ein paar Häuser mit Ferienwohungen und so und dahinter ist dann das große NICHTS.
In Cala Millor kannst du dich Tagsüber in die Sonne knallen, und abends knallst du dir ein paar Cocktails in die Rübe.
Ich war 10 Tage da und froh, als wir wieder nach Hause geflogen sind.


----------



## trixter78 (27. Februar 2011)

Na Du machst mir ja Mut.
Da freut man sich schon richtig auf den Urlaub 
Bin vom 16.4. bis zum 21.4. da.


----------



## bikesiggi (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ist wirklich net soo die MTB Gegend. Aaaaber, fährste halt rund 10 Km nach Cala Ratjada zu http://www.m-bike.com/ Gibt zwar einige net so positive Beiträge hier, hab aber selber ein paar ganz lustige Touren mit denen gedreht.
Viel Spaß auf Mallorca und schönen Urlaub
Siggi


----------



## SFA (27. Februar 2011)

oder hier: www.vamos24.de
das kannst Du Räder leihen oder Touren mit machen. ist aber ein wenig weiter weg von cala millor - lohnt sich aber!


----------



## trixter78 (27. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank. Werde mir die beiden Anbieter mal etwas genauer anschauen.


----------



## redeko21 (27. Februar 2011)

Bei Rose gab's vor ein paar Tagen übrigens einen Beitrag zum Thema Mallorca. Bezog sich zwar auf das Thema Rennradfahren, aber dennoch lesenswert. 

Link zum Artikel


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (16. Oktober 2011)

Du warst ein Jahr zu früh  

Aber für alle, die es nächstes Jahr probieren wollen. 

Ab Februar 2012 gibt es in Cala Millor Roxybike: Bikeverleih, geführte MTB-Touren und Fahrtechniktraining. 

LG von der Insel 

Roxy


----------

